# OEM Fog light kit for 2006 Jetta???



## R32-3816 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi everyone, I'm new here and this is my first of hopefully many posts. My first one is a question to help me out of a jam.







I ordered the OEM fog light kit and switch only for it to arrive with no instructions. I went to ECS and downloaded the instructions there and have it all in (but not working) but two wires that are not mentioned in their instructions. After looking at the Mk4 kit that uses two wires to each headlight, I am thinking this is the problem. Has anyone done this OEM kit and knows where these two white wires go? I am assuming they are the reason they are not working as maybe the OEM kit uses a different relay.
Thank to all in advance! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Patrick


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

MK4 kit is different--- so don't pay attention to it.
the extra wires go to a module in the dash. Check out the MKV forum FAQ's for a better explanation.


----------



## R32-3816 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: OEM fog light kit*

Actually, I think the extra white wires go to the headlight harness on each side on the mk4. The DIY that is in the FAQ section mentions nothing about the other wires either and is meant for the CECM hook-up which I am not doing. This kit should *theoretically* be working but it is not. I have gone over the install physically and mentally and it SHOULD be working. It's fairly simple, so it has to be either two bad bulbs (unlikely), trigger wire in the wrong slot of the headlight switch (which I don't think it is because the switch lights up red when turned on and then lights up blue when pulled) or a bad relay since this kit is it's own system. Also, my kit is from my local VW dealer and not ECS or one of the others so I think it may be a little different as far as the white wires. I think it may be made for both mk4 and mk5. I'll call them Monday to ask a Tech.

Thanks for the reply...


_Modified by Patrick (TN) at 5:44 PM 3-22-2008_


----------



## whatnxt (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: OEM fog light kit (Patrick (TN))*

The other problem that you maybe having is that the trigger wire from the switch does not supply enough voltage to pull-down the relay. You will read 12 VDC when not on. Pull the switch on and the voltage will drop below 6.5 VDC. This is if you are not going through the ECU.
Two things that you can do if this is the issue. Wire-up a toggle switch or purchase an aftermarket wiring kit that addresses the issue. W12, a couple of years ago did design a circuit that would also work. Search over in the MkV section, around March of '06 time-frame.


----------



## R32-3816 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: OEM fog light kit (whatnxt)*

Problem solved. I took out the trusty test light and did some detective work. I wondered if for some reason I had a bad relay. So I took the relay cover off and chased the connections through. The two white wires were connected together on the same blade of the relay and I was able to get the lights to work by manually toggling the relay, so something is missing in the equation. After determining I was getting power everywhere I needed, I knew the white wires had to be a ground. I grounded them, pulled the switch and bingo! Why it has two wires from the same relay blade to ground is beyond me. One was really long like to make it to the passenger side and the other was short to only reach the drivers which was confusing since the lights themselves had a ground wire the same length. They could have just had one short wire to ground and been done with it.
Thanks for the replies and advice guys!
P


----------



## fordracerguy (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: OEM fog light kit (Patrick (TN))*

Hey, where did you get your OEM light kit? I want one for my 2008...


----------



## R32-3816 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: OEM fog light kit (fordracerguy)*

I got it from http://www.patrickaccessories.com/vwcar.asp . Ask for Bob and tell him I bought one a week or so ago.
Great guy. Even called VW and asked for instructions that didn't come with the kit then faxed them to me. He offered to let me speak to a Tech but none of them had done this kit before. BTW, the instruction from VW didn't mention the white wires either.








Great price and nice folks.


----------



## fordracerguy (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: OEM fog light kit (Patrick (TN))*

thanks!


----------

